# Poll | I Will/Will Not Pitch In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*(Edit: This thread is from last year's Winter Rate Cuts.)*

This is a Simple Yes/No Poll.

As this thread unfolds, we can derive by consensus, effective means of Attempts to Ending *UberXPLOITATION*.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Over the past 9 months, I have cultivated & developed contacts amongst most of the major reporters that cover Uber.
These reporters are now chomping at the bit to shine a light on Uber's duplicity. 
Without promising too much, I can safely say that whatever proactive action Drivers decide to undertake, it will be well covered in the media.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

I want to end our demise but I got bills due next week. Until I find another job my answer is no.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I want to end our demise but I got bills due next week. Until I find another job my answer is no.


Whatever Action Drivers decide to undertake, it will not undermine, but would enhance your ability to pay your bills whilst Driving UberX.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

After 3 fare cuts, same as usual. The complaining will start. Then business as usual. When the guarantees is pulled, the complaining starts again. Then back to business as usual. Then, another fare cut comes and it starts all over again.

This cycle happens because we drivers allow it to happen. And sadly to say we deserve it. For those who were praising Uber because finally you have a job and now you too is struggling..its your fault as well.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Whatever Action Drivers decide to undertake, it will not undermine, but would enhance your ability to pay your bills whilst Driving UberX.


I understand that completely. But next week Uber won't change. I'm still driving until the end of the pay cycle. (Sunday).


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

There you go! Prime example just like mizzrock.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> But next week Uber won't change. I'm still driving until the end of the pay cycle. (Sunday).


This is an attempt to mount a *well organised, well orchestrated & well publicised long term campaign* to Change Uber's Driver Policies.

No One is asking anyone to stop driving for Uber.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> This is an attempt to mount a well organised, well orchestrated & well publicised long term campaign to Change Uber's Driver Policies.
> 
> No One is asking anyone to stop driving for Uber.


Apologies I misunderstood.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

No unity with drivers. 3x fare cut attempt and failed. This is the 4th fare cut for some and still they support Uber by doing trips. By drivers loggin is showing satisfaction and embracing the fare cuts. There is two ways to do this. Either you stop or keep driving.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*No1*
Get An Anonymous Twitter Account.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

To @Goober or any other forum members, please post this thread on 
Reddit UberDrivers
http://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/

Forum members who are also members of Drivers' FB Boards, please post a link to this Poll on those boards.
Thank you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Good News:
Drivers in the 48 cities effected by the latest rate cuts have a few weeks to organise for a campaign to end UberXPLOITATION, till the hourly guarantees are withdrawn by Uber.










Albuquerque
Atlanta
Austin
Baltimore
Baton Rouge
Charlotte
Cincinnati
Cleveland
Columbus
Connecticut
Corpus Christi
Dallas
Denver
Detroit
Fayetteville, NC
Fresno

Grand Rapids
Hampton Roads
Indianapolis
Inland Empire
Jacksonville
Kansas City
Lansing
Lexington
Lincoln
Louisville
Madison
Miami
Milwaukee
Minneapolis
Modesto
Oklahoma City

Orlando
Palm Springs
Portland, ME
Providence
Raleigh-Durham
Richmond
Sacramento
Salt Lake City
San Antonio
San Diego
Santa Barbara
Spokane
Toledo
Tucson
Tulsa
Wilmington, NC

Further good news is that 39 of these 48 markets are also Lyft markets.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Over the past 9 months, I have cultivated & developed contacts amongst most of the major reporters that cover Uber.
> These reporters are now chomping at the bit to shine a light on Uber's duplicity.
> Without promising too much, I can safely say that whatever proactive action Drivers decide to undertake, it will be well covered in the media.


We appreciate your help, but this Time reporter who wrote on rate reductions wrote Uber will raise rates after the slow season of winter. Brad failed to dig any deeper to find out Uber never has raised rates in any market fare reductions. http://time.com/money/3661661/uber-prices-cheaper/ It would appear this reported never talked to one driver!


----------



## fargonaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Damn, chi1cabby has an uber woody. He should probably get that looked at.

And f your stupid poll. Uber DOESN"T OWE YOU ANYTHING!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> Damn, chi1cabby has an uber woody. You should get that looked at.


Thanx for stating the obvious.


fargonaz said:


> And f your stupid poll. Uber DOESN"T OWE YOU ANYTHING!


I didn't make that assertion, you did.
My contention is that Uber owes it's Drivers Straight Dealing instead of Duplicity & UberXPLOITATION.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Txchick said:


> We appreciate your help, but this Time reporter who wrote on rate reductions wrote Uber will raise rates after the slow season of winter. Brad failed to dig any deeper to find out Uber never has raised rates in any market fare reductions. http://time.com/money/3661661/uber-prices-cheaper/ It would appear this reported never talked to one driver!


It doesn't matter if many reporters didn't do any actual reporting on the rate cuts, but instead were parroting Uber PR.
There were many reporters who cast suspicions on Uber's assertions about the rate cuts. I've posted their articles in this thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...-cuts-can-actually-lock-in-its-drivers.10838/


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> Damn, chi1cabby has an uber woody. He should probably get that looked at.
> 
> And f your stupid poll. Uber DOESN"T OWE YOU ANYTHING!


Uber has a responsibility to compensate drivers enough to keep their cars maintained in addition to their time. If Uber fails to compensate at this minumum level, it is society that pays the price.

It's easy to throw stones at those trying to hold Uber accountable with cliché like "uber doesn't owe you anything"... until of course you wife and young daughter are killed by an Uber driver working on bald tires, break pads worn down to the iron, and on his 15th hour for the day and 70th for the week. Why, because he can barely get $4 an hour doing Uber work, but willingly does it because it's more than $0 an hour.

Social safety isn't something to gamble with, and Uber is making a HUGE gamble at these rates, and society loses if Uber gambled wrong.

Think about that before you spew your next cliché.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

A weekly (or monthly) dose of #UberOFF might reduce #UberXploitation. My 2 cents:
Drivers have a persistent list of problems with uber with Uber currently acting blind deaf and dumb to driver complaints demands and occasional protests. The most recurring complaints are low rates/arbitrary reduction of rates, no tipping policy, rating system, insurance issues etc. 
People have attempted to protest in two ways: by marching on uber offices or by shutting down their app at a certain time with limited success.
My proposal is to set aside one hour a month that drivers will shut down their app in protest for drivers to be heard by Uber. This one hour should be on a light to moderate demand day/time to reduce driver incentives to violate the app off hour. I propose first Wednesday of each month 3-4pm local time from january 7th ad infinitum.
It doesn't matter if many drivers do not know about it or were skeptical in the first month because there will always be the next month and so on. Even if the main stream media doesn't get wind of it Uber will see it on its account books. The point is to persist and spread through word of mouth and social media till we can get as close to a complete shut down of Uber in that hour as possible. We are independent contractors and free to work anytime. The only thing Uber can do is to have a surge which will make many riders seek alternatives.
One hour #UBEROFF every first Wednesday of the month 3-4pm local time. Take a coffee break or something, both Uber and the rider will still be there at 4:01pm. Spread the hash tag #uberoff.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Organising Hypothesis:
Local Action, National Impact.*

The fact of the matter is that a vast majority of Drivers have come to despise Uber for it's lack of concern for the Drivers' operational reality. The list of Grievances is long. Drivers have emailed, filled out surveys, quit, and staged protests.
But it hasn't changed a thing. The reason is that *due to the lone wolf nature of this gig, it's difficult to communicate and organise amongst Drivers.*
The solution is for Drivers to actively inform other Drivers of this forum and to then form *Local Driver Associations (LDAs)*. These LDAs can then coordinate a *National Plan of Action* to force Uber to amend it's policies.
Drive upto other Drivers on the road, by finding then on Rider App. Talk with them about joining the forum, or setting up your local markets' drivers FB Board, or exchange phone numbers...

@uberpeople.net will mail you these cards to hand out to other Drivers.










I went to Uber's, Chicago office during the Oct 22nd protest. You can stand outside your local Uber Office, if there is one, to hand out these cards. Or if you visit an Open Hours at your local Uber office, pass them out surreptitiously.
I Will enumerate other ways of getting other Drivers involved:
1) Comment on local or national Uber related news articles with a link to www.UberPeople.net . Ask other Drivers to join in order to combat *UberXPLOITATION*.
2) Search for other Drivers in your market on Twitter.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

@chi1cabby ..I'll do whatever you need to help in the organization.. of drivers ..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum by @FLrocket *
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651*

*Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:

"Uber cut driver pay again. Talk it over with other drivers. Uberpeople.net
Be respected. Be a person."

Then cancel ride. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat...

Ideally to do this:
1) Get a burner phone number by using burner Apps.
2) Get a prepaid CC.
3) Setup an account that's not traceable to you or your Driver Acc. to avoid Deactivation.
*
The method above works:
*How One 24-Year-Old Got $50,000 In Free Uber Rides By Duping Uber's Promo-Code System*
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

*Other users use Burner, an app that gives you temporary phone numbers, to sign up for Uber with a bunch of fake "first-time user" accounts, or use multiple real email addresses and phone numbers to sign up. *


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

@chi1cabby can't be responsible for lazy reporters. He is getting the word out.....what the reporters do, or fail to do with that information is on them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Lyft*

Signup to Drive for Lyft, preferably by using another's Drivers Referral Code.
Hand out your Lyft Driver Code to your Uber Riders. Explain the goings on with Uber to your Paxs. Don't sound hateful towards Uber, but come across as level headed and measured. Inform them that Drivers will be giving preferential treatment to Lyft pings.

PS: I've tweeted this thread to John Zimmer & Logan Green, with the intent of informing them Uber Drivers will try to counter the latest rate cuts. My hope is that Lyft doesn't blindly follow Uber in this endless race to the bottom.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Raquel said:


> @chi1cabby ..I'll do whatever you need to help in the organization.. of drivers ..


 So will I!!!


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is a Simple Yes/No Poll.
> 
> As this thread unfolds, we can derive by consensus, effective means of Attempts to Ending *UberXPLOITATION*.


Just tweeted Obama and several uber twitters referencing this site


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Lyft*
> 
> Signup to Drive for Lyft, preferably by using another's Drivers Referral Code.
> Hand out your Lyft Driver Code to your Uber Riders. Explain the goings on with Uber to your Paxs. Don't sound hateful towards Uber, but come across as level headed and measured. Inform them that Drivers will be giving preferential treatment to Lyft pings.
> ...


Following you on Twitter


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

posted it on reddit!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Started a thread for a weekly driver #UberOff which I will continue to encourage every Friday:

*Fridays, weekly. 9pm EST / 8pm CST / 7pm MST / 6pm PST - 10-MINUTE "GO OFFLINE", #UberOFF, black-out digital-union*

https://uberpeople.net/threads/weekly-digitally-organized-protest-uberpeople-reddit.10814/

If we could get even a few hundred people involved, it will be noticeable and spread. 10 cars disappearing from my cities map would certainly skew the heat maps


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Drivers unite!
In a just fight against this lying, deceiving and lawless corporate mega-monster!

1. Rate cuts are unfair to "partners"
2. Rating system is unfair.
3. Oversaturation of the market is unjust.
4. Deactivations are ludicrous.
4. Insurance fraud is criminal.

WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Luberon said:


> A weekly (or monthly) dose of #UberOFF might reduce #UberXploitation.





Goober said:


> Fridays, weekly. 9pm EST / 8pm CST / 7pm MST / 6pm PST - 10-MINUTE "GO OFFLINE", #UberOFF, black-out digital-union


Imho, any specific action by individual, or a small group of Drivers, against UberXPLOITATION is grossly premature at this stage.

*Drivers energies would be best utilised in reaching out to other Drivers. There needs to be Tens of Thousands of Drivers Recruited to Participate in this action against UberXPLOITATION.*

Any action at this early stage will be futile because there needs to be mass buy-in and participation by Drivers in order for Uber to pay any notice. Otherwise actions by the small group of Drivers who do participate, would just be in vain and against their own self interest. Drivers should just try to work the Uber Guarantees till we have enough Drivers who've pledged to Participate.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Imho, any specific action by individual, or a small group of Drivers, against UberXPLOITATION is grossly premature at this stage.
> 
> *Drivers energies would be best utilised in reaching out to other Drivers. There needs to be Tens of Thousands of Drivers Recruited to Participate in this action against UberXPLOITATION.*
> 
> Any action at this early stage will be futile because there needs to be mass buy-in and participation by Drivers in order for Uber to pay any notice. Otherwise the small group of Drivers who do participate, would just be in vain and against their own self interest. Drivers should just try to work the Uber Guarantees till we have enough Drivers who've pledged to Participate.


This is unfortunately, certainly true.

We do need a new entity however, and a more digital presence. The existing efforts are unsatisfying.

Action needs to be able to be taken with almost immediate effect so that Uber can't prepare for it ahead of time, 72 hours or less.

Really just needs a web-site and a mailing list.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is an attempt to mount a well organised, well orchestrated & well publicised long term campaign to Change Uber's Driver Policies.
> 
> No One is asking anyone to stop driving for Uber.


With the new rate cuts no one in their right mind should be driving for UberX in any case no matter how desperate they are.

Desparate people don't seem to know that they are bleeding money to drive for UberX. There simply is no money being made whatsoever, period. No driver can make anything driving for 73 cents a mile. It can't be done. Any idiots who try it will simply go broke.

That will settle the issue soon enough.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Desparate people don't seem to know that they are bleeding money to drive for UberX. There simply is no money being made whatsoever, period.


Drivers can attempt to work the guarantees for the time being, while utilising the time to getting the word out to other Drivers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Drivers can *attempt* to work the *guarantees* for the time being, while utilising the time to getting the word out to other Drivers.


*I like your style chi*...heh heh

Seriously I'm only surprised at the volume of people who think they are actually making anything at 73-96 cents per paid mile. Uber's driver churn rate must be astronomical. For the record I still drive, but only when it's 2X or higher. Otherwise the app just stays off. That's the only solution that works. This is the U.S. We can't stop people from being idiots as it obviously isn't working. But the low fares will serve to drive home that point sooner or later when drivers simply go broke from this kind of exploitation.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uberpeople.net bill posters would great to see plastered over American cities, creating new members and awareness of what is going on. Unfortunately this requires money. Can we organise for donations to be made to the cause? Can the adminstrators here assist with this?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Write 
*Uber Drivers 
Please Join
UberPeople.net








*


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *I like your style chi*...heh heh
> 
> Seriously I'm only surprised at the volume of people who think they are actually making anything at 73-96 cents per paid mile. Uber's driver churn rate must be astronomical. For the record I still drive, but only when it's 2X or higher. Otherwise the app just stays off. That's the only solution that works. This is the U.S. We can't stop people from being idiots as it obviously isn't working. But the low fares will serve to drive home that point sooner or later when drivers simply go broke from this kind of exploitation.


Don't know if anyone has seen this or has but Uber's June Intrinsic Valuation June 2014


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> @chi1cabby ..I'll do whatever you need to help in the organization.. of drivers ..


I will too, and I'm not a driver. I have been retweeting uber stories, and tweeting with some journalists and reporters.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum by @FLrocket *
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651
> 
> *Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:
> ...


I don't have Uber driver or pax app. Can I do what you are requesting as a pax? Or do I have to register as a driver.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't have Uber driver or pax app. Can I do what you are requesting as a pax? Or do I have to register as a driver.


NVM, I missed that it's on rider app.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I will enumerate the grievances (in no particular order of importance) that the Drivers would like addressed:

1) These ridiculously Low Rates that leave No Operating Profit Margins of Non Surge Priced Fares.
2) Inequity in Earnings/Hour between the FT & PT Drivers.
3) Bogus Rating System, it's arbitrary implementation, & it's exploitation by Uber to deactivate perfectly good drivers. Lack of Review or Appeals Process for Unfair 1 Star Ratings.
4) Lack of timely & meaningful email support. Lack of Emergency phone support.
5) Borderline Fraudulent Ads to lure in hordes of gullible New Drivers leading to Driver Over Saturation.
6) Uber Doublespeak:








7) Insurance Ambiguity, to put it mildly. No clear accident reporting process.
8) Lack of In App Tipping, & use of "No Need to Tip", "Tip is Included" Marketing.
9) Cancellation Fee, Referral Bonus & Guarantee Incentives Shenanigans.
10) Fare Adjustments based on "Inefficient Route" complaints, without Driver consultation & notification.
11) Lack of Review or Appeals Process for Driver Deactivation.
12) Lack of meaningful Training or Instruction to New Drivers (Such as Drivers' obligation under the ADA).
13) UberHype marketing such as the Spotify Partnership, without any consideration of it's implication on All Drivers.

I'm sure I can list more grievances...

But Uber is unlikely to make any changes to address these grievances until it's forced to by Drivers' actions. Driving for Uber has gotten progressively worse over the course of past year. Every single policy change enacted by Uber has made it worse.

Uber's focus is on Rapid Expansion, and Customer Experience. There is a total lack of consideration for Driver dynamics & economics.

TravisK knows that he can make any policy without weighing it's real life implications on the Drivers.

Why?
1) Drivers are scared of getting deactivated if they stick their neck out.
2) Drivers are fragmented into full timers Vs part-timers; UberX (UberXL, UberPlus, UberSelect) Vs UberBLACK (UberSUV, UberLux); Mature Vs New Markets.
3) Drivers are under informed & new Drivers actually believe UberHype!
4) Drivers feel that it's futile and/or lack the wherewithal to put the effort, dedication, tenacity & resources to raise their voices in an concerted effort to try to counteract the abuse & blatant exploitation by Uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't have Uber driver or pax app. Can I do what you are requesting as a pax? Or do I have to register as a driver.


Imteresting.... I asked here about installing Uber app on my phone because I didn't have it.
Meanwhile my battery died, my fone shut off.
When I restarted my fone, the Uber app installation page was on my phone. I never even looked for it in playstore....


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 11, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I will enumerate the grievances (in no particular order of importance) that the Drivers would like addressed:
> 
> 1) These ridiculously Low Rates that leave No Operating Profit Margins of Non Surge Priced Fares.
> 2) Inequity in Earnings/Hour between the FT & PT Drivers.
> ...


SO... here I am because I definitely want to do the same thing. I have only been driving for uber since the 31st of Dec, and I have had the application since the 5th of Dec, I drive an expensive vehicle and thankfully am not trying to make my full living off Uber, but I am here to burn them until they treat us correctly. We are employees of Uber, and thus need to be treated as such. they can argue it all they want but the truth is we are employees. They direct how we operate our business and thus it is no longer a business, yet becomes an employee/ employer relationship. They are cutting our wages and need to be held accountable. I know some of you will not be able to not log out on friday at midnight as it is a time to make money. But just imagine if all of San Diego, Dallas, Tampa, Detroit, Los Angeles, Chicago..( insert large cities here), shut down their app at exactly 1150pm on a friday night and left it off for 36 hours. Those 2 days where customers would typically click uber and make you sit outside a restaurant or bar making 17 cents a minute while they are smoking and joking would cause an uproar.

If you think you can not shut down Uber in 2 weekends you are dead wrong. Pick the 1st and 15th of the month and lock them out. The customer faith will fall, the customer complaints would be insane, and Uber would drop 10% valuation in less than 45 days. The thing with supply and demand is simple. If you can not supply the demand you will fail, if you refuse to pay your employees or your suppliers you will fail. We can do this. I am willing to bet my hundred dollar friday night will you?

Rob


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @Rob617 , welcome to the forum!



Rob617 said:


> I have only been driving for uber since the 31st of Dec,


*All New Drivers should opt-out of the Binding Arbitration* clause of the Partnership Agreement. There is a 30 days time limit from the time you sign the partnership agreement.
As I understand it, All *Drivers in the 48 markets with the new rate cuts*, had to agree to the new rate schedule by *clicking "I Agree"* before they could go online on the Driver App. This automatically *resets the 30 days opt-out window*.
The opt-out form is available at www.uberlawsuit.com or Drivers can email Uber's General Counsel at [email protected]



Rob617 said:


> They direct how we operate our business and thus it is no longer a business, yet becomes an employee/ employer relationship.


The Employees vs Independent Contractors issue will be decided by the courts. The class action lawsuit listed above is working it's way through the California court system.



Rob617 said:


> If you think you can not shut down Uber in 2 weekends you are dead wrong. Pick the 1st and 15th of the month and lock them out.


For any action by Drivers to be effective, there needs to mass participation by Drivers in any given market.

I've enumerated multiple methods of _*contacting, informing & recruiting other Drivers *_in this thread.
Individual Drivers in every market have to take the initiative on this.
Otherwise any action by Drivers is futile.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This thread is *Not About Answering A Poll*. This thread is about Drivers Committing themselves to
*Pitching In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability.*

Have any drivers made any effort towards reaching out to other Drivers in their market?
I was told by the forum Admin that no one has asked them to mail free @uberpeople.net cards to hand out to other Drivers as of yet.


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 11, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> This thread is *Not About Answering A Poll*. This thread is about Drivers Committing themselves to
> *Pitching In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability.*
> 
> Have any drivers made any effort towards reaching out to other Drivers in their market?
> I was told by the forum Admin that no one has asked them to mail free @uberpeople.net cards to hand out to other Drivers as of yet.


Right now I'm stuck trying to find the best Avenue to reach out to detroit drivers. Craigslist is not working, so I am up for starting city threads and at least linking up with other drivers on this forum. I would definitely help organize detroit, I have an open schedule and I know this will benefit us all.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rob617 said:


> Right now I'm stuck trying to find the best Avenue to reach out to detroit drivers.


Thanx Rob!
I've listed many avenues of reaching drivers in your local market in this thread. Some are easily done & are hassle free. Other require more commitment. Meeting Detroit Drivers already on the forum is a good idea to make it a group effort.
All the Best to you!


----------



## James Reno (Jan 10, 2015)

Luberon said:


> A weekly (or monthly) dose of #UberOFF might reduce #UberXploitation. My 2 cents:
> Drivers have a persistent list of problems with uber with Uber currently acting blind deaf and dumb to driver complaints demands and occasional protests. The most recurring complaints are low rates/arbitrary reduction of rates, no tipping policy, rating system, insurance issues etc.
> People have attempted to protest in two ways: by marching on uber offices or by shutting down their app at a certain time with limited success.
> My proposal is to set aside one hour a month that drivers will shut down their app in protest for drivers to be heard by Uber. This one hour should be on a light to moderate demand day/time to reduce driver incentives to violate the app off hour. I propose first Wednesday of each month 3-4pm local time from january 7th ad infinitum.
> ...


Luberon, you are on the right track here, but one hour a month, especially in a non busy time of day, won't mean a thing. I think you should try to spread the word to have everyone skip one full day a week, all on the same day, like a Monday.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Waffled since I no longer drive, but voted yes. If there’s something I can do (besides bullshit “awareness” efforts), I’ll do it. Changing things isn’t easy, and most of the activists paid to effect change do a miserable job. So I’m pretty cynical about anything that promises to make change by increasing awareness.


----------



## gantavya (Jan 1, 2015)

I think Uber will continue to exploit drivers because majority of drivers are doing this just for some extra money and not as their main source of income. Now, the ones hardest hit are those for whom Uber is their only job. To have any effect on Uber, thousands of these full time drivers need to be organized and go against Uber. Even though I used to drive part time, I stopped driving because I am done dealing with Uber's exploitation. I would rather do pizza delivery.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is an attempt to mount a *well organised, well orchestrated & well publicised long term campaign* to Change Uber's Driver Policies.
> 
> No One is asking anyone to stop driving for Uber.


POST # 8 / CHI 1 CABBY: ... Thank you for all your
efforts and hyperlinked information. Unfortune-
atly many "younger" viewers may have been dis-
tracted by the AWESOME POST from JerseyShore's
Own TheHottnness, no doubt a close relative of
Snooki/JWow/TheSit-U-Way-tion.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *All New Drivers should opt-out of the Binding Arbitration* clause of the Partnership Agreement. There is a 30 days time limit from the time you sign the partnership agreement.
> As I understand it, All *Drivers in the 48 markets with the new rate cuts*, had to agree to the new rate schedule by *clicking "I Agree"* before they could go online on the Driver App. This automatically *resets the 30 days opt-out window*.
> The opt-out form is available at www.uberlawsuit.com or Drivers can email Uber's General Counsel at [email protected]


I actually think ALL drivers, whether in the 48 price-drop markets or not, have to agree to the new contract. This is a golden opportunity to opt out of arbitration for anyone that did not have the chance previously. If you are reading this, and you have not opted out, do yourself a favor and go do it RIGHT NOW. (don't worry, we'll still be here when you get back)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I actually think ALL drivers, whether in the 48 price-drop markets or not, have to agree to the new contract. This is a golden opportunity to opt out of arbitration for anyone that did not have the chance previously. If you are reading this, and you have not opted out, do yourself a favor and go do it RIGHT NOW. (don't worry, we'll still be here when you get back)


Just in case some drivers here don't know about arbitration clauses.

What that means is YOU give up YOUR right to sue in a court. 
Any disagreement is settled by an arbitrator PAID FOR by Uber. Who do you think their loyalty will be to, you or the party that pays them.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @Rob617 , welcome to the forum!
> *All New Drivers should opt-out of the Binding Arbitration* clause of the Partnership Agreement. There is a 30 days time limit from the time you sign the partnership agreement.
> As I understand it, All *Drivers in the 48 markets with the new rate cuts*, had to agree to the new rate schedule by *clicking "I Agree"* before they could go online on the Driver App. This automatically *resets the 30 days opt-out window*.


@chi1cabby, I've been reading through the new agreement, and notice the following language has been added to the "Modification" section:

"Unless changes are made to the arbitration provisions herein, you acknowledge and agree that modification of this Agreement does not create a renewed opportunity to opt out of arbitration."

This language was not present in the June 21, 2014 version of the agreement. I am not sure whether the added language in the new agreement affects the previous agreement in such a way that would disallow opting out at this point in time, or if this language will only affect future changes to the agreement. However, it might be argued that there is no renewal of the 30-day opt-out window unless changes are made to the Arbitration section. I have compared the Arbitration section with the old version and it would appear that the section is identical in both agreements, so it's possible that trying to opt-out now might be challenged. It does seem certain, though, that this will be the last chance to opt-out of the Arbitration agreement as written.

I think it's still a good idea to send in the opt-out notice anyway, it certainly can't hurt. (I am not a lawyer, though, so ...)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> "Unless changes are made to the arbitration provisions herein, you acknowledge and agree that modification of this Agreement does not create a renewed opportunity to opt out of arbitration."


Thank you @NightRider for all your contributions on behalf of Uber Drivers.
I suspect that this New Language is a result of my repeatedly posting over the past several months that "whenever Uber makes any Modifications to the Partnership Agreement and requires Drivers to


chi1cabby said:


> agree to the new rate schedule (Partnership Agreement) by *clicking "I Agree"* before they could go online on the Driver App. This automatically *resets the 30 days opt-out window*.





NightRider said:


> I am not sure whether the added language in the new agreement affects the previous agreement in such a way that would disallow opting out at this point in time, or if this language will only affect future changes to the agreement.


Even a layman's reading of the New Language shows that *ALL DRIVERS CAN STILL OPT-OUT* in this reset of the 30 Day Window.
Download Opt-out Form At:
www.uberlawsuit.com 
Or email Uber General Counsel at
[email protected]



NightRider said:


> It does seem certain, though, that this will be the last chance to opt-out of the Arbitration agreement as written.


I Will bring this New Language to the Atty. Shannon Lis-Riordan, so that she can file a motion to challenge and have it stricken out.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I Will bring this New Language to the Atty. Shannon Lis-Riordan, so that she can file a motion to challenge and have it stricken out.


Well, I'd surely be interested in her take on the matter. I do hope you are right.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

I stopped driving after the last rate cut. It's ridiculous to drive for them now.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm down to help out in San Diego... I have a job and a family so I don't have a ton of time, but I could commit to standing in front of the local office handing out cards a couple days a week for a few hours.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Uberpeople.net bill posters would great to see plastered over American cities, creating new members and awareness of what is going on. Unfortunately this requires money. Can we organise for donations to be made to the cause? Can the adminstrators here assist with this?





chi1cabby said:


> Write
> *Uber Drivers
> Please Join
> UberPeople.net
> ...


Chi, here's my idea. Someone (you?) needs to start a gofundme page with the intent on using the money raised to begin a national advertising campaign. I am positive people (drivers) from all over would donate to this cause and it would generate quite a bit of buzz. Not only the page itself would be covered by news reporters, but then the ad campaign, too. I almost started one, but I just don't have the time to be in charge of possibly millions of dollars, look for someone to spend it wisely on billboard, radio and TV ads, and also deal with the possibility of being accused of fraud or theft. This can be done. I believe a gofundme account will do wonders for our cause.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This thread is *Not About Answering A Poll*. This thread is about Drivers Committing themselves to
> *Pitching In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability.*
> 
> Have any drivers made any effort towards reaching out to other Drivers in their market?
> I was told by the forum Admin that no one has asked them to mail free @uberpeople.net cards to hand out to other Drivers as of yet.


I don't even know how to contact the board admin. I'm sure most others don't, either.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I don't even know how to contact the board admin. I'm sure most others don't, either.


1) Click @uberpeople.net

2) That results in this pop-up










3) Click Start a conversation.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This thread is *Not About Answering A Poll*. This thread is about Drivers Committing themselves to
> *Pitching In Towards Ending UberXPLOITATION To The Best Of My Ability.*
> 
> Have any drivers made any effort towards reaching out to other Drivers in their market?
> I was told by the forum Admin that no one has asked them to mail free @uberpeople.net cards to hand out to other Drivers as of yet.


I know this may be a lot of work at first.
What if one driver volunteered from each state to start a twitter feed. That volunteer could then recruit a driver from each county. This way there is one point of contact for each driver in their own locale. 
It only costs a little time. This would begin to bring drivers together while maintaining their anonymity until they begin to have confidence with who they are dealing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I know this may be a lot of work at first.
> What if one driver volunteered from each state to start a twitter feed. That volunteer could then recruit a driver from each county. This way there is one point of contact for each driver in their own locale.
> It only costs a little time. This would begin to bring drivers together while maintaining their anonymity until they begin to have confidence with who they are dealing.


Then drivers can retweet stories to their followers to get the word out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Chi, here's my idea. Someone (you?) needs to start a gofundme page with the intent on using the money raised to begin a national advertising campaign.


I'm not the guy for this. I'm barely trusted even by most forum members, let alone UberX Drivers outside of this forum.

The Best way to do this meet up with some other Drivers in your market, like they did in Miami & Atlanta to Form informal/formal *Local Drivers Associations (LDAs).* These LDAs can then strategize & coordinate amongst themselves for a *National Plan of Action.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Recruiting/informing Drivers who aren't forum members, or members of UberDrivers Sub Reddit, or Drivers' FB Boards is the crucial step one. And then getting these newly recruited Drivers to recruit/inform other Drivers. This has to be a drivers grassroots campaign.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

I think it would be a good idea to create a single flier for use across all markets. We could hand them out to other drivers in our local markets. It could explain our position and try and bring people together.


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

We also need a clear concise goal/message. To many times a message gets bogged down with personal feelings/wants. I think that message needs to be the rate. The debate about the rating system is pointless and will likely continue with whatever rating system it is replaced with... tip button would be nice but not a deal breaker... IMO. We need one point to rally behind and that is the rate.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not the guy for this. I'm barely trusted even by most forum members, let alone UberX Drivers outside of this forum.
> 
> The Best way to do this meet up with some other Drivers in your market, like they did in Miami & Atlanta to Form informal/formal *Local Drivers Associations (LDAs).* These LDAs can then strategize & coordinate amongst themselves for a *National Plan of Action.*


Can you guys find a retired teamster or organiser to help out with this?


----------



## Bito (Oct 19, 2014)

I like your idea about requesting/canceling rides. But here is another way to go about it...

1-We could request rides.
2-document digits
3-cancel ride
4-repeat
5-share list with organizer

We could build a database of drivers uber numbers and send out mass communication at any point in the future. This would not only make it more difficult to prove a driver is requesting/canceling just to communicate with other drivers... it would also open up an ongoing way to communicate with a large driver base.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

remy said:


> After 3 fare cuts, same as usual. The complaining will start. Then business as usual. When the guarantees is pulled, the complaining starts again. Then back to business as usual. Then, another fare cut comes and it starts all over again.
> 
> This cycle happens because we drivers allow it to happen. And sadly to say we deserve it. For those who were praising Uber because finally you have a job and now you too is struggling..its your fault as well.


Those who need to work, work. Those who can afford to revolt on predetermined dates, revolt! The aim is to get as many drivers as possible to be willing to unite on certain dates. You can work all you want on all other days. But if we are able to get enough drivers to turn off their apps during the same period of time it will drive up the demand. Surge will ensue. Those who need to drive will make good money, but customers will be disgruntled by the hiked up prices and others will be angered by the inability to catch a timely ride and perhaps no ride at all. Word will get out about what's going on. This cannot be a one time event. It has to be a carefully planned, incremental siege on ubers operability. The 16th is our first attack here in Atlanta. I'm hoping leadership will plan to do it again in the near future. It will need to happen at least monthly.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I want to end our demise but I got bills due next week. Until I find another job my answer is no.


Sorry to say although you may make some money right now with uber it is just deferred to a Later date. Uber will be your demise. If you do not stand up to them. Your cost out way your income. When it comes time to put brakes or tires you will have no money left for that. You will never save a dollar to buy another car when the time comes, & let us not forget about your taxes that will be due in April 2015 
I'm sure you saved some money for that right? Remember we are independent contractors & we are responsible for those as well... Tell me THE TRUTH what FULL TIME Uber Driver saved money over the course of the year for TAXES?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Nooa said:


> Sorry to say although you may make some money right now with uber it is just deferred to a Later date. Uber will be your demise. If you do not stand up to them. Your cost out way your income. When it comes time to put brakes or tires you will have no money left for that. You will never save a dollar to buy another car when the time comes, & let us not forget about your taxes that will be due in April 2015
> I'm sure you saved some money for that right? Remember we are independent contractors & we are responsible for those as well... Tell me THE TRUTH what FULL TIME Uber Driver saved money over the course of the year for TAXES?


We'll see because I've only worked Lyft and Will probably owe. I haven't done anything with this money but pay bills. If a tire goes well can't afford to fix.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Recruiting/informing Drivers who aren't forum members, or members of UberDrivers Sub Reddit, or Drivers' FB Boards is the crucial step one. And then getting these newly recruited Drivers to recruit/inform other Drivers. This has to be a drivers grassroots campaign.


You can also try some posts on Craig's list where uber does it's recruiting. Warn prospective drivers and leave the link to this forum. This place needs to be hq


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Chi, here's my idea. Someone (you?) needs to start a gofundme page with the intent on using the money raised to begin a national advertising campaign. I am positive people (drivers) from all over would donate to this cause and it would generate quite a bit of buzz. Not only the page itself would be covered by news reporters, but then the ad campaign, too. I almost started one, but I just don't have the time to be in charge of possibly millions of dollars, look for someone to spend it wisely on billboard, radio and TV ads, and also deal with the possibility of being accused of fraud or theft. This can be done. I believe a gofundme account will do wonders for our cause.


Nice idea.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hypothetically, Let's say 2 Drivers pledge to inform and recruit 2 new Drivers in joining them in some group action against *UberXPLOITATION.*

These 4 Drivers then do this again the next day, then 8 Drivers, then 16, 32...
Day 10 = *1,024 Drivers*
Day 14 = *16,324 Drivers*

These are Drivers who've joined together to form Formal or Informal *Local Drivers Associations (LDUs)*.

They can decide:
What to do.
How to do it.
When & how often to do it.
What to demand from Uber.

These *LDUs* can coordinate amongst themselves on a *National Plan of Action.*

Uber as a profit making corporation has the right to make policy decisions, that are it's best interest.
But Uber does not have a right to discount *Drivers operational economics*, and go forward with it's policies on the backs of *Driver's Labor and Capital (cars).*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yesterday I received this text msg from @84483Team in LA:










The link is a survey they sent out for member Drivers: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1qYAE6-D6uDAnrt5PsVmdVidEaIBQxCopSvxcQu0KDjg/viewform


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Drivers can set up a group account at www.groupme.com

This is how Groupme.com works:
http://m.wikihow.com/Do-Group-Messaging-on-Groupme.Com


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

UBER owes no one anything. Your using the taxi cab approach as an employee of a taxi cab company .. you haven't grasped the concept, and you think this is a real job .. that's why you won't last .. and mentalities like that are why people can't stand taxi cab companies and taxi cab drivers.. it's like trying to force a square peg in a square hole.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Orlando UBER Driver said:


> ..mentalities like that are why people can't stand taxi cab companies and taxi cab drivers...


Nope it's not just the mentality....it's the cars, attitudes, drivers, cleanliness, hygiene and often the drivers inability to understand English. Plus PRICE. Except for the last one, all qualities coming to UberX very soon if Fuber doesn't address the concerns (mentalities) of their current drivers. The race to the bottom continues.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Good News:
> Drivers in the 48 cities effected by the latest rate cuts have a few weeks to organise for a campaign to end UberXPLOITATION, till the hourly guarantees are withdrawn by Uber.
> 
> View attachment 3530
> ...


Please revise your list. Fayetteville, NC did not have a price cut. Neither did Wilmington, NC. Is Raleigh-Durham the only market that had their min fare reduced?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Please revise your list.


It's not my list, it's a list from Uber:

http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's not my list, it's a list from Uber:
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


They didn't cut fare prices in San Francisco, so I won't beat the "winter slump". I stop driving.


----------



## Eric T (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in Charlotte, NC and I think if we get the word out QUICK we can do something, just today I talk to few drivers and no one is happy the best way is to when you are at the airports waiting spread the word and tell every other driver to do this and have everyone to join this forum room alsothe admin have to put a big banner on top just for this particular issue so everyone can see when they login. we need a good leader to execute this plan.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Surge manipulation should be added to grievances


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Surge manipulation should be added to grievances


Surge manipulation & phantom surge.


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby, Thanks for posting this. I filled it out and will post tomorrow. I knew that Uber was getting shadier.


chi1cabby said:


> This is a Simple Yes/No Poll.
> 
> As this thread unfolds, we can derive by consensus, effective means of Attempts to Ending *UberXPLOITATION*.


I appreciate this site and your posts. Today I turned in my phone and convinced 3 potentail drivers (two female) to consider other employment options. The new insurance requirement that they have passed in Colorado is going to break people. Uber needs to get behind their drivers and understand that good drivers are hard to find. I courier during the day, and you can ask my lady how difficult it is. Anyway, thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Skullchik said:


> I appreciate this site and your posts.


Hi @Skullchik , welcome to the forum!
You are welcome, and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> Just tweeted Obama and several uber twitters referencing this site


Lol.


----------



## Ricardo Branson (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Uber has a responsibility to compensate drivers enough to keep their cars maintained in addition to their time. If Uber fails to compensate at this minumum level, it is society that pays the price.


No. *You *have a responsibility not to drive an unmaintained vehicle. If you can't afford to maintain your vehicle then you have to stop driving it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ricardo Branson said:


> No. *You *have a responsibility not to drive an unmaintained vehicle. If you can't afford to maintain your vehicle then you have to stop driving it.


No one from Uber has ever even looked at my car, let alone inspected it to see that my tires still have tread, my brakes are still good etc.... I could be driving a death trap, and no one from Uber would even know.

But they will know after I can't stop my car and kill someone while on a fare. And no amount of lawyers Uber hires is going to let them avoid THEIR responsibility for that.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

After tonight I will no longer be driving. The way they manipulate the "guarantee fare" is totally wrong. (I explained it on uber columbus)
I'm going to a temp service monday. After that I will drive 1 hour a week or until my fares hit $10 so I don't have to pay for the uber phone.


----------



## jlion (Jan 16, 2015)

@chi1cabby can you take a look at my new thread? Help me get it circulated? I think it will help.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I was more thinking about in every city at the same time we lock up traffic for a couple minutes to get government attention to regulate uber.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

jlion said:


> @chi1cabby can you take a look at my new thread? Help me get it circulated? I think it will help.


What new thread?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I will be spreading the word about the site tomorrow at the Uber breakfast. So hope it brings some new people to the party. I just hope that some people on here don't go scaring them off with personal attacks. Or this site will lose its credibility.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I was more thinking about in every city at the same time we lock up traffic for a couple minutes to get government attention to regulate uber.


Rich any action taken by Drivers who are forum members is futile & self defeating at this juncture. This is because there are very few drivers who are forum members. The First Essential Step before Any Effective Action can be taken is to reach out to other Drivers in your market. I've listed a multitude of methods of accomplishing this in this thread.


Rich Brunelle said:


> What new thread?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/we-have-power-we-can-stop-uber.11735/


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Rich any action taken by Drivers who are forum members is futile & self defeating at this juncture. This is because there are very few drivers who are forum members. The First Essential Step before Any Effective Action can be taken is to reach out to other Drivers in your market. I've listed a multitude of methods of accomplishing this in this thread.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/we-have-power-we-can-stop-uber.11735/


Thank You


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just spoke to about 40 different drivers today. Almost none of them have heard of Uberpeople.net. But they do now. I spoke to one guy who works for CBC news and does this and has been meeting with reporters to talk about his experiences. He is going to be coming on here and checking things out.

Most of the riders have the same issues as most on here. Rates are too low, no Tips (one guy got real heated about the issue with the GM in front of everyone). The insurance question.

Most knew who I was based on the work I have been doing around here. And al of the Uber staff there knew who I was from either my twitter posts or what they had heard from council here in the city. (Was kind of shocked).

But they do believe that as drivers we need a common voice as Uber is international. So an international voice that they can feel is needed. Now I just hope it becomes positive to work with Uber for better than a voice to say lets run them out of town. That's the change I want to see.

Good luck...lets make them feel welcome.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Chi1Cabby Encore! Encore!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

If we all just give up a little bit more of our cars' value, we can raise Uber's value to $100,000,000,000.00. While we won't profit a dime, as our great grand children toil in poverty, they will know that we were part of something huge.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

Can I still opt out of arbitration without getting deactivated?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Can I still opt out of arbitration without getting deactivated?


Uber and Lyft CANNOT deactivate you for opting out. Check with uberlawsuit.com for details and to opt out.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

nunyabusiness said:


> Can I still opt out of arbitration without getting deactivated?


You have 30 days from the date that you "accept" the agreement with Uber (by clicking on the Accept button in the Driver App) to opt out. Highly recommended if you are still within that time window.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NightRider said:


> You have 30 days from the date that you "accept" the agreement with Uber (by clicking on the Accept button in the Driver App) to opt out. Highly recommended if you are still within that time window.


If you are outside the 30 days the law firm will take your case on an individual arbitration case.

Uberlawsuit.com


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> Damn, chi1cabby has an uber woody. He should probably get that looked at.
> 
> And f your stupid poll. Uber DOESN"T OWE YOU ANYTHING!


What you have a bad night at the draw a cartoon protest? Your cartoon didn't win?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

nunyabusiness said:


> Can I still opt out of arbitration without getting deactivated?


If someone is actually willing to destroy their car at 72¢/mile, why would Uber stop them? They saw you coming when you signed up, so they know you already.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

I just sent an email to both UberLawsuit.com and to [email protected]. I will be posting a new thread in the Houston forum in order to organize Uber drivers here. I am committed to an hour a day to recruit people to this site and get them organized.

Purpose: To increase driver awareness on how to be in control through unity, instead of being controlled.
Goal: To make sure everyone working together avoids getting scraps or crap earnings while reducing expenses.

I was thinking that the drivers can work like normal during Guarantees with the exception of creating a buddy system. The buddy system will involve a team of two or three individuals who will help each other out in case they are running out of time to complete their guarantee and they need one or two more trips to complete their guarantee. Of course, all precautions must be taken under consideration, such as IP address, Mobile Device Identifier and making sure Uber does not trace it back to an Uber driver. What are your thoughts on this idea?

I was also thinking that if I, and others, recruit 200 people we can break off into teams. There are about seven locations in Houston where there is demand and each location should have a team leader. Team leaders will be responsible for 28 to 30 drivers, making sure they are off line during non-surge or non-guarantee times, have everyone check the rider app and once surge hits 3x they release three drivers at a time. If surge keeps going up, then release more drivers until the surge stabilizes. Whenever the surge goes down to 1.8x, team leaders will put everyone on que until surge gets to 3x, again. In order for team leaders to also get some Surge action they should, after releasing 3 drivers, assign a temporary team leader to dispatch another three drivers while he/she gets surge action, and then that temporary team leader will assign another temporary team leader as he goes out to get some of the surge action. Whenever someone drops a pax off, they can go to the nearest hot spot where there will be a team leader available. In order for drivers to comply there should be a first in first out order for each driver held on que. All of this happens during times where there is no guarantee. Any thoughts before I put this idea into action?

Your feedback is very important to me. I appreciate all of your opinions.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

nunyabusiness said:


> I just sent an email to both UberLawsuit.com and to [email protected]. I will be posting a new thread in the Houston forum in order to organize Uber drivers here. I am committed to an hour a day to recruit people to this site and get them organized.
> 
> Purpose: To increase driver awareness on how to be in control through unity, instead of being controlled.
> Goal: To make sure everyone working together avoids getting scraps or crap earnings while reducing expenses.
> ...


Are you aware the economy improved? Uber is something to do between jobs.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

I am aware the economy improved. That's why uber pax can afford surge trips.


----------



## nunyabusiness (Jan 16, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum by @FLrocket *
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651
> 
> *Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:
> ...





chi1cabby said:


> *Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum by @FLrocket *
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651
> 
> *Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:
> ...


UberTexasHTX


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Txchick said:


> We appreciate your help, but this Time reporter who wrote on rate reductions wrote Uber will raise rates after the slow season of winter. Brad failed to dig any deeper to find out Uber never has raised rates in any market fare reductions. http://time.com/money/3661661/uber-prices-cheaper/ It would appear this reported never talked to one driver!


POST # 15/Txchick: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
adding an Additional Hyperlinked Art-
icle in a chi1cabby Thread...CHOCK
FULL O' informative links'n such.

chi1cabby...the List of Reporters...does
it EXCLUDE the Serially Clueless and "Puff
Piece" Artistes, like Maya Kosoff and the
Disgusting Desire for TK that Oozes from
her "Business Insider"................content.

Bison peeved by "Journalistic" Enablers!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

fargonaz said:


> Damn, chi1cabby has an uber woody. He should probably get that looked at.
> 
> And f your stupid poll. Uber DOESN"T OWE YOU ANYTHING!


POST # 16/fargonaz: You See Yourself
as "The Coyote",
but give THIS NOTABLE a Wormy Feeling.

I suspect that YOUR "woody" has
Dry Rot.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I want to end our demise but I got bills due next week. Until I find another job my answer is no.


File bankruptcy. Panic now and avoid the rush.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh My said:


> File bankruptcy. Panic now and avoid the rush.


Are you serious???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Fair Fares - Taking control of the conversation*


leroy jenkins said:


> you're not going to get some F.O.B. driver to stop driving as netting $5/hr still beats trying to make a living in some third world hick town.


Over the course of the past year I've seen plenty of similar posts that severely underestimate the tenacity and determination of new immigrants to seek fairness & a better life.
In fact, I've often seen that it's the New Immigrants who are first to protest against #UberXploitation. This may be because New Immigrants are better networked amongst themselves due to being a more tightly knit community than Drivers at large.

Notice that the Drivers protesting in Connecticut last week are immigrants:

















This was in Seattle last year
*Uber is Dishonest Company Live at Seattle Protest in front Über Office















*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This was my thread to counter #UberXPLOITATION after last year's 01/09/15 Winter Rate Cuts.

I've been silent about this year's 01/09/16 Rate Cuts because hardly anyone followed up with my suggestions from that time.


----------

